# Trading Made Simple



## Anthony.m (27 November 2006)

Hi, has anybody heard of or used 'trading made simple', a tech analysis system and series of systems? I am contemplating purchasing it. Feedback appreciated.


----------



## chops_a_must (27 November 2006)

Yeah, my dad uses it. And he then passes me on the information.

I know it is pretty expensive to purchase originally, but we got in on this one early and only have to pay $30 a month or something.

It has had very good results thus far. I can't remember a trigger that hasn't gone up since I've been looking at it.


----------



## stevo (27 November 2006)

Do you have a link and are there audited system performance results? Why buy a system if they can't show you a track record?

Stevo


----------



## chops_a_must (27 November 2006)

http://www.tradingmadesimple.com.au/

They say between 20-30%. Can't remember where I read that though.


----------



## tech/a (27 November 2006)

Big difference between "They say" and Audited results.

Simply learn to trade.

If there were software around that had consistent profit you'd be able to watch the results being posted live.
Youd have a money back guarentee and youd have post after post from satisfied clients.

It would be front page news In Investor Magazine.
Interveiws with the Billionaire designer and pages of testimonials from the Rich and Famous.


Gotta run 60 mins at the front door---I'm out the back before they get in!!


----------



## chops_a_must (27 November 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Big difference between "They say" and Audited results.
> 
> Simply learn to trade.
> 
> ...



1) It's very new.

2) You can learn as you go.


----------



## Kauri (28 November 2006)

HomeTrader's (Capital Intelligence..ASX code CPT) latest addition to their stable??


----------



## Nick Radge (28 November 2006)

> Significant skill and experience is required to be able to effectively use the trading recommendations provided by the Trading Made Simple website.




anyone know where to buy experience...


----------



## tech/a (28 November 2006)

Hahaha 

Well I bought some of mine from a guy in Noosa!
Pretty cheap in my book.

Its the application where most flounder.


----------



## professor_frink (28 November 2006)

I just had a quick look at their site.
In regards to the short term systems- they state that the profitable trades all take less time than the losing ones.
Now I could be wrong here, but when they say that they are looking for overbought/oversold conditions, combined with winning trades that are shorter than losing trades, it reeks of using an oscillator(sp???) and simply waiting for it to come back form it's overbought/oversold reading before exiting.


----------



## nizar (28 November 2006)

professor_frink said:
			
		

> In regards to the short term systems- they state that the profitable trades all take less time than the losing ones.





Meant to be the other way around?


----------



## professor_frink (28 November 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Meant to be the other way around?



They said it more than once, so I'm assuming(he he) that it's it's not multiple typos.


> Summit aims to take advantage of stocks that become heavily over-bought and a drop in price is expected to happen.  It is designed to trade CFDs and provides signals on the shares that make up the list of the top 200 ‘short’ Australian CFDs, which are available to be traded by most CFD providers.  Trade-lengths are short (estimated average trade length of 6 days with only 4 days for profitable trades and 9 days for losing trades) enabling traders to take advantage of compounding to assist to grow their account.



If anyone wants a system to short overbought stocks, I'll do a quick "sell when RSI is above 70, cover when it gets to 30" system. Losing trades will be held alot longer than winners, but for the 50 bucks I'm asking, you can't complain too much


----------

